# ARMIDA 'A1' Brass



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Review : ARMIDA 'A1' Brass


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great picture.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nokie said:


> Great picture.


Thanks _Dude_ ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Buffalo strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki 'canvas' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Sand 'canvas' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Verdigris fabric strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • PVD ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • 'Camo' ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Python strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • PAM strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki ZULU - 'Bronze' hardware*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki ZULU - 'Bronze' hardware*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • "Brass-like" buckle (YG brushed PVD)*

20 - 22 - 24 - 26 mm Watch Strap BUCKLE PAM-Style Screw-Pin Brushed Polished | eBay


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown leather strap*





































Strap available here : 22mm Brown Smooth Leather Stitch Strap Wristwatch Watchband Silver PIN Buckle | eBay


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Light brown leather strap*


----------



## Iggy Tee (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Light brown leather strap*

Beautiful watch.
I am interested, if the watch is made of brass, whether during wear becomes darker ? Because we know that brass over time oxidized.


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki 'canvas' strap*

Who makes the strap?

thx

john


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Who sells straps/Brass buckels ?*



Reno said:


>


:think:

Who sells the leather straps with the thumbnail buckle in brass?

Thanks

John


----------



## safetypro79 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki 'canvas' strap*

As most would guess might even look better with a........ brass buckle


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki 'canvas' strap*



safetypro79 said:


> Who makes the strap?
> 
> thx
> 
> john


Hi John, sorry for the late answer(s),

It's a 22mm olive TIMEFACTORS canvas strap:



safetypro79 said:


> As most would guess might even look better with a........ brass buckle


The best affordable solution I found was this : ARMIDA 'A1' Brass - Page 2


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki textile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki textile strap*

Later the same day, _outside_&#8230; b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki ZULU - 'Bronze' hardware*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • 'Carbon-style' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Sand canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki 'canvas' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki nylon strap*


----------



## mpfrost (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bund*

Very nice watch! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bronze ZULU*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bronze ZULU*


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bronze ZULU*

This must be the ultimate photo collection for the A1 brass!

I'm waiting for Chris to restock so I can order mine; matte green 42mm is the one I'm going for, unless somebody can persuade me otherwise.  It's going to be my first brass/bronze watch!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bronze ZULU*



blue c lee said:


> This must be the ultimate photo collection for the A1 brass!


:-d ;-)



> I'm waiting for Chris to restock so I can order mine; *matte green 42mm is the one I'm going for, unless somebody can persuade me otherwise.*  It's going to be my first brass/bronze watch!


I certainly wouldn't ;-) I'm extremely pleased with mine. The dial+case color combo is just fantastic :-!

Hope you can get one really soon. It's a great watch


----------



## blue c lee (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bronze ZULU*

Mine has arrived now, since the 15% off Xmas sale is now live! :-d

Going to take the plastic off fully and put it on leather once I do a quick check of time keeping accuracy overnight.

Sunbrush blue is also very nice! 

And... makes me want the 45mm A1 bronze now. :-(


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Patina*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown leather strap*


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown leather strap*

love that case back design!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Orange canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Khaki canvas*


----------



## PubBoy (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bund*

Goodness, I need a brass watch...


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown leather strap*



Reno said:


>


too much cool to fool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kelvinjames (Nov 9, 2015)

lovely picture, well detailed, amazing watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • 'Sand' canvas*


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you so much for all these great photos!!

I have an A1 with a blue sunbrush dial and also one with a green sunbrush dial  I love these great watches!

Is it allowed to post photos here?
















Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Kokosnuss said:


> Thank you so much for all these great photos!!
> 
> I have an A1 with a blue sunbrush dial and also one with a green sunbrush dial  I love these great watches!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kokosnuss 

Feel free to post your pics in this thread :-!

Nice strap, btw :-!


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you so much, Reno!

The canvas trap comes from natostrapco.com
It's a great strap!






























Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alvarezbaseball22 (Aug 17, 2016)

Great pictures. Always been a fan of bronze, just don't think I could pull it off. Kudos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • 'Green' canvas*


----------



## Ocoolz (Mar 28, 2014)

My patina


----------



## iwantone (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had mine for a while. Beautiful patina has developed. But looking to sell to start the whole process again on a different watch. PM me if interested.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown leather strap*


----------



## STR8BYT (Sep 2, 2016)

Great photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

STR8BYT said:


> Great photos


Thanks STR8BYT


----------



## Jharris888 (Jan 15, 2015)

Green with envy!


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow, thats a nice watch. I really like the green dial and green strap combo.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Frossty said:


> Wow, thats a nice watch. I really like the green dial and green strap combo.





Jharris888 said:


> Green with envy!


;-) Thanks guys


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brass 'ZULU' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Bronze ZULU*


----------



## MrBlonde (Jul 19, 2010)

Incredible photos! They should adopt some of those and put you on the payroll. 

I've got an A3 Brass that I absolutely love and will definitely be taking some inspiration from these shots when it's time for a new strap.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

MrMauve said:


> Incredible photos! They should adopt some of those and put you on the payroll.
> 
> I've got an A3 Brass that I absolutely love and will definitely be taking some inspiration from these shots when it's time for a new strap.


Thanks mate, glad you like'em


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Beige leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown simili leather strap*


----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Brown simili leather strap*

nice colour.
looks lovely


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • Endor set*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' Brass • '2 rivets' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' • Canvas strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*ARMIDA 'A1' • Canvas strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

On 'coffee' leather ZULU 😎


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

